

Dogewallet hacked - 21 Million Dogecoins stolen - svenkatesh
http://doges.org/index.php/topic,5283.0.html

======
meritt

        so hacked            such sneak
                    bai coins
        gone, wow.                many tears
                     no doge

~~~
itsprofitbaron
If only HN allowed Comic Sans

------
oscilloscope
Dogewallet had been engaged in several sketchy security practices, such as not
using https. It's unsurprising that funds were stolen.

It will be interesting to see if security flaws like this cause as big a
splash in the Dogecoin community, since it's sort of a big joke anyways.

------
techtivist
Here's the explanation from Dogewallet
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1toz92/dogewallet_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/1toz92/dogewallet_explanation/)

"the attack originated from the hacker gaining access to our filesystem and
modifying the send/receive page to send to a static address."

------
eigenrick
Learning that it was hacked is far less shocking than learning that someone
actually gave a shit.

------
gregschlom
I'm surprised to see that some people were actually using this...

Dogecoin... Very irreversible. So sorry.

~~~
dmix
It even has a black market in the works "Doge Road":

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=383053.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=383053.0)

~~~
sciguy77
Lol I love the "such jail many prison" comment. That is a horrible idea.

------
cabbeer
Bitcoin, Litecoin, Peercoin, Ripple, Namecoin pretty soon we'll have more
digital currencies than standard ones.

~~~
mkaito
I'm kinda waiting for redditcoin to show up to the party.

------
whywhywhy5
The thing about using a coin that was made for a joke, is the risk of non-
serious developers and weak security.

------
plantain
My confidence in dogecoin as a viable alternative currency has been shattered.

------
Xorlev
Kind of what you get for attempting to speculate on a meme currency...

------
volker48
Why anyone would use an online wallet is beyond me. Yeah your personal
computer could be hacked, but a website with thousands of wallets and millions
of coins is a much larger target.

~~~
smtddr
If you're day-trading, it's faster to stay on an online wallet. If your coins
are offline, you may have to wait anywhere from an hour to more than a day for
confirmations before you can use them online. When Litecoin prices started
climbing today, I had to quickly get my Litecoin client up... resynced and
send some coins to btc-e.com and wait for __six__ confirmations on the
blockchain before I could sell/trade them. I'm just lucky I didn't miss the
spike.

That said, I'd rather risk missing out on peaks & valleys than suddenly losing
thousands due to these kinda shenanigans.

------
donpdonp
The DOGE market on Cryptsy has held its value. The 21M stolen coins pale in
comparison to even a single day of trading - last 24 hour volume report say
973M coins traded.

------
trololoolol
The number of people in this discussion not understanding a difference between
a web wallet and a coin is too damn high...

------
Tycho
21 million? Interesting number

~~~
techtivist
To put things into perspective it's ~USD 13000 (1dc= 0.00062$), combined. Not
saying that it's not a serious matter. OP on the forum lost $600 which is
sizable. But Dogewallet have stated on reddit that they will return all the
investment and close down the site, which might arguably be better customer
service then we have seen by Coinbase lately with much more money from
individual investors at stake.

Any ways, if cryptocurrencies are to be taken seriously and formally, these
entities have to up their customer services, at least to a BOfA level, which
isn't much to expect ;)

~~~
TylerE
I suspect the "joke" is that the maximum possible number of bitcoins is ~21m.

~~~
techtivist
Ah! Now I feel stupid. Haha

------
cantbecool
Does this crypto-currency have a chance of taking off?

~~~
a3voices
Yes, because it has a good story behind it.

------
crystaln
I wonder if blockchain.info was hacked, how many bitcoins would be stolen, and
if that would be enough to undermine the currency, or if bitcoin would move
forward with the ownership even more centralized among early adopters,
thieves, and speculators.

(Yes, I know it's a javascript wallet - that doesn't mean it can't be hacked.)

------
sarreph
Interesting how this post fell to 20th place in its first hour, whilst
receiving over 50 up votes... Something tells me the way this is getting voted
could be sketchy. Unless, of course, people aren't clicking the link through
and just commenting/voting.

~~~
kintamanimatt
People flagging might also account for it

------
3rd3
Isn’t it possible to trace the stolen coins? Wouldn’t it be a risk for the
thief to spend or exchange any of it?

------
rch
And the world spins on. I thought insecurity was an intended feature of
dogecoin anyway.

~~~
ballard
It's pretty funny that enough people believe DOGE has value that the market
cap is 11,768.50 BTC (8.3 million USD).

[http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/coins/show/doge](http://www.cryptocoincharts.info/v2/coins/show/doge)

Then again, the number of people that bought Icanhaz merchandise eg crap was
nontrivial.

------
Aloha
Didn't this service just launch too?

------
fiatjaf
What happened to bearer certificates?

------
sneak
wow

------
almosnow
hahaha

------
aabalkan
Ya dawgs go lawnch another virtuale coin'n get h4ck3d dat easy and komplain.

------
Kapura
I thought that this was a joke digital currency. Literally the only other
place I've ever seen it mentioned was on 4chan.org, where the threads about it
made very clear that the point of dogecoin was to try to get speculators to
drive up the price so that the coins could be dumped for a profit. This story
is hardly newsworthy.

